
What if we collected data to benefit the individual and not corporations? - tinyrisks
https://littleblockchains.com/2018/09/15/hello-world/
======
MrTonyD
I think about how we could continuously offer services to the bottom portions
of society. We would know who might benefit from education, and who might
benefit from immediate cash, and even who might be extracting wealth from our
society in an inappropriate way. Along those same lines, I'm always amazed by
how much is spent by companies like WalMart to quietly deploy facial
recognition and associated data collection on every customer, monitoring all
of us, while the wealthy can offshore their money and avoid taxes without any
paper trail or any real reporting about their hidden wealth (the Walton family
being one example - I've heard estimates of tens of billions hidden offshore
in order to loan themselves money from offshore to run Walmart and avoid
taxes.)

